# Point motor help?



## frown888 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hey guys,

I need to know a bit of info about point motors. I have a temporary layout, so I plan to use the Hornby surface mounted point motors. I have the R965 controller (Black and red with the 2 terminals on one end). I have seen people on youtube wire up the motors to the controller I have. 

What I was wondering is:

-What switch do I get? Some people say you have to have a certain colour and some don't?

-Can I connect the 2 motors up off the one controller? Like can I have the 2 wires from each motor connected to the 18v or whatever it is output of the controller?

Thanks


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

This video?






You may want to stay with a Hornby switch. Should be in the directions.

You should be able to control two switches off one switch.

The switch is a momentary on. Any common push button can work. Some of these button switches are momentary off.


----------

